

Mega-search.me engine unavailable: Blame Mega for deleting all indexed files  - gus_massa
http://mega-search.me/#unavailable

======
nextparadigms
Sorry, but what did you expect? I thought the search engine was great, but
search engines like that only survive as long as they are "underground" and
not too many people know about them...at least not too many regular people.
Putting it here to show up on the front page of HN pretty much guaranteed it
will be dead soon one way or another. Because then MPAA & friends could also
use it to send mass-takedown requests to Mega. And they have to comply. So to
protect the users, they chose the next best thing - denying search engine
indexing.

Thanks to its encryption, Mega can only be used (safely) like Dropbox and F2F
sharing. Anything more public than that, like say Mediafire/Rapidshare stuff,
gets them to square one, where nothing is safe from MPAA/RIAA, and can be
easily taken down by DCMA requests.

~~~
gus_massa
I thought exactly this when the searcher was submitted yesterday, but I
expected that the corrective measures will take a little longer. In that
thread there was a discussion about this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5141485>

